# looking for:Smok M80 skins



## Werner (18/7/15)

Good morning.

Are any of the Vendors going to bring in the Smok m80 silicone skins? Is it possible to give me an Eta maybe. They say scratches gives things character,but my mod disagrees.

Thanks


----------



## Deckie (18/7/15)

Werner said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Are any of the Vendors going to bring in the Smok m80 silicone skins? Is it possible to give me an Eta maybe. They say scratches gives things character,but my mod disagrees.
> 
> ...




Try here ..
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/smok-m80-skin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

